
Uber Seeking To Sell Oakland Building - ProfessorLayton
http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/08/24/report-uber-seeks-to-sell-uptown-station-oakland-building/
======
joelrunyon
Am I reading this right?

> Orson Aguilar, president of Oakland nonprofit The Greenlining Institute,
> which spearheaded the “#NoUberOakland” campaign, said he expected Uber’s
> earlier announcement of retrenchment might lead to the building’s sale.

> “Uber, with all its challenges, could still do something for the community
> and make a win for everyone’s benefit if it had dedicated significant space
> for a training center.”

Are they simultaneously saying that 1) NO - Uber shouldn't come to Oakland and
2) We're mad that Uber is leaving?

I have to be missing something...

~~~
sokoloff
Yes, the food is terrible and the portions much too small.

------
ProfessorLayton
Regardless of Uber's drama, I was really looking forward to having more major
tech companies spread out throughout the Bay Area. There's no reason they
should all be concentrated on the peninsula and South Bay.

I understand the concerns regarding gentrification, but all this concentration
is just stratifying the haves from the have-nots.

~~~
hkmurakami
The reason historically is proximity to the executive(s) residences. Exhibits
are the locations of Netflix, Workday, and Seagate in the early days.

~~~
mc32
IBM, Intel, AMD, 3COM, Cisco too.

------
SeoxyS
It's pretty sad that the local community has been so self-destructively
negative about the benefits of a major tech company moving in. This could've
meant new jobs, new housing, and new life to what is currently a pretty crime-
ridden and sad part of the bay area…

~~~
marricks
Would it though? It sounds like a great example of gentrification. Those
develops and such that move in will just drive up the rent, bring in
restaurants and such that cater to their desires, and then push out who was
there with higher prices.

I mean, I'd like this not to be the case, and love to hear of examples where
things actually got better for people already there but I just haven't heard
it.

~~~
SeoxyS
I think gentrification is awesome. I fully support improving the area with new
restaurant, bars, stores, housing. Local housing values will improve as the
area becomes more desirable. Also key is cleaning up the crime.

------
Tempest1981
> The company has donated $70,000 toward helping Oakland students attend
> college, and given away $30,000 worth of free rides to Oakland
> organizations.

Is this a significant amount? Not to look a gift horse in the mouth...

